# Monica Bertini - Elena Tambini - Tifose Gnocche @ Mai Dire Mondiali 24.06.18



## tvsee (25 Juni 2018)

Monica Bertini - Elena Tambini - Tifose Gnocche @ Mai Dire Mondiali 24.06.18









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica bertini-elena tambini-tifose gnocche [01]@MaiDireMondiali24.06.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 315 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 11:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Juli 2018)

Monica Bertini @ Mai Dire Mondiali 01.07.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica bertini [01]@MaiDireMondiali01.07.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 55 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:52 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (13 Juni 2021)

Monica Bertini @ Twitch Dire Europei - Turchia Vs Italia








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica bertinII [01]@TwitchDireEuropei-TurchiaVsItaliaTvSee
File Size: 50.9 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 2:14 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (13 Juni 2021)

besten Dank


----------



## tvsee (24 Juni 2021)

Monica Bertini @ Twitch Dire Europei - Portogallo Vs Francia 








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica bertini [02]@TwitchDireEuropeiPortogalloVsFranciaTvSee
File Size: 206 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 2:01 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 Juni 2021)

Monica Bertini @ Twitch Dire Europei -Francia Vs Svizzera 








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica bertini [01]@TwitchDireEuropeiFranciaVsSvizzeraTvSee
File Size: 585 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 5:44 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (12 Juli 2021)

Micol Azzurro - Monica Bertini @ Twitch Dire Europei - Italia Vs. Inghilterra







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: micol azzurro-monica bertini [01]@TwitchDireEuropei-ItaliaVs.InghilterraTvSee.avi
File Size: 67.4 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 3:01 Min
Video Codec: H264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3

Download: UPLOADED


----------

